# comm. prep .



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

ok as u may know from my intro im staring a big comm. job.

what my dellemma is that theyre saying they want me to come in and spray out the units then come back thru for doors and trim.the good thing is that theyre wrapped windows,so no trim to deal with on them and i can spray the base out.
my usual process with a blow and go 1 coater is have it all trimmed and prepped before i spray,then come back through and semi everything.

My concern obviously is that the walls are dover and when i come back thru to caulk it up the its gonna give me some issues like caulk riding up the wall and out on the wall,wich in turn causes me to have to touch up walls wich is alot on 300k sq ft building,ya know time is money.we will use wet rags as long as water is available lol but in the past this has ben a pia for me.my hope is the building is straight and dont have a ton of caulking to do.If it was white on white it would be diff.I dont really wanna tell them how to do theyre job ya know or their process im sure they due this on a reg basis but i know its gonna f me hard.They said thylle set me up in a spray rm to do all trim in but i know ill have to come back thru to caulk still.

So can u guys give me some past expieriences or suggestions ?Ide like to make this go smoothly but i wanna approach it softy without any hard feelings right from the get go.like i said maybe u guys can tell me a few options for the proper system to do this.thanks again


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You want to caulk after finish paint is on both walls and trim? Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

no i dont thats the deal .i dont want to but the contractors process is asking me too ,ive always prepped everything once before i spray .
ok so he wants to install trim after i spray the units out .wich has always caused me problems if it wasnt white especially.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

damn man.. take hold. If you want ANYTHING in this life you need to grab hold. Let them know what you need/want. don't accept anything less than what you need.


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

i will hold my own ,i just dont want to walk in their like i own the place .just b n honest guys .this is the first time ive worked for this company and would like to not ruffle any feathers right away anyway ,lol.
this is sidetracked i see.so part of my question is what is some of youre real life exp. with big comm.jobs and their process ?
just conversation guys ,no pissing matches or insults just genuine real expieriences.im here to learn and see if the old dog can learn a new trick or two.
would it be common for comm. generals to do this ?like i said i have done comm work but it wasnt my specialty by far .i never liked the quality and though theyre was no real pride in the way they did their work.[in general] not ness the painting.Thanks ahead .


----------

